# We gaan d'r es uit!



## fas_et_nefas

Hallo allemaal,

In een ontroerend boekje heb ik de uitdrukking "we gaan d'r es uit!" gelezen, maar ik heb geen idee wat hij betekent. De context van de uitdrukking is zoals volgt:



> Toen' t alweer bijna zomer was, was mama heel vrolijk en juichte: 'we gaan d'r es uit! We gaan naar Zandvoort aan Zee, lekker naar het strand, da's goed voor ons!'


Bron: "Lotte. 'Ik zing terwijl het in mij huilt', Lotte Adler 1925-1943", zie hier voor meer informatie: http://www.jhm.nl/collectie/literatuur/12010075

Nou, ik denk de hele fraze is 'we gaan daar es uit', maar wat zou 'daar es' betekenen? Is het een ouderwetse manier om te zeggen "wij gaan daar lekker uit' of 'wij gaan daar lekker met vakantie'? En tevens, is 'da's' goed Nederlands? Betekent het 'dat is'?

Bij vorbaat bedankt voor jullie hulp!


----------



## sound shift

"Es" zou een verkorting van "eens" zijn, denk ik.


----------



## henkie84

Volgens mij betekent "we gaan d'r es uit":
"We gaan er eens uit!".
Gezien de context van de zin, is moeder blij vanwege het weer, en stelt voor om naar buiten te gaan. 
Ik ken zelf "D'r uit" wel uit de spreektaal en begrijp het als "er uit".


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden, sound shift en henkie84.

Wat ik nog steeds niet begrijp, is hoe 'es' kan worden uit 'eens'. Ik bedoel dat ik er moeite mee heb om te verstaan waarom 'eens' naar 'es' zou kunnen worden gecontraheerd, zonder apostrof of soortgelijks (ook fonologisch lijkt me dit een ongewone contractie te zijn omdat de nasaal wordt gewist). En tot nu toe dacht ik altijd dat 'd'r' een samentrekking van 'daar' zou zijn, maar daar had ik vermoedelijk onrecht.


----------



## henkie84

Zoals ik het begrijp juichte mama in de quote in spreektaal. In spreektaal is het niet vreemd dat 'eens' tot 'es' verandert wordt.
Tegenwoordig in internet/sms-taal is het onder jongeren niet vreemd om in plaats van 'eens' zelfs 'is' (!!) te schrijven.
Bijvoorbeeld: "_kom is hier_" in plaats van "_kom eens hier_".
Dit vind ik persoonlijk niet mooi, maar kom ik vaak tegen.


----------



## Joannes

fas_et_nefas said:


> Wat ik nog steeds niet begrijp, is hoe 'es' kan worden uit 'eens'. Ik bedoel dat ik er moeite mee heb om te verstaan waarom 'eens' naar 'es' zou kunnen worden gecontraheerd, zonder apostrof of soortgelijks (ook fonologisch lijkt me dit een ongewone contractie te zijn omdat de nasaal wordt gewist). En tot nu toe dacht ik altijd dat 'd'r' een samentrekking van 'daar' zou zijn, maar daar had ik vermoedelijk onrecht.



De gebruikelijke schrijfwijze voor een onbeklemtoond _eens _is _'ns_ maar de /n/ wordt daarin niet uitgesproken. Dat is eigenlijk een redelijk gewone en niet ongebruikelijke klankvereenvoudiging.

In bepaalde regio's wordt _d'r_ gebruikt voor _er_. Allebei zijn ze verzwakkingen van _daar_. Jouw zin zou met _daar _echter vreemd klinken omdat _daar _te specifiek aanwijzend is, en er hier eigenlijk geen duidelijk antecedent is. (Wááruit gaan we 'ns?! ) Een geschreven _daar _kan soms ook wel als _er _uitgesproken worden. Als _er _geschreven wordt, is er wellicht een betekenisverschil dat de omgekeerde verwisseling onmogelijk maakt.

Er zijn veel zulke tegenstellingen beklemtoond - onbeklemtoond in het Nederlands met een subtiel (of minder subtiel) betekenisverschil. Van een eerdere thread:


> There's a lot of tonic-atonic distinctions in Dutch and they are not always easy to master. There are already quite some threads about this as far as personal pronouns are concerned. Note that sometimes written full forms are pronounced as reduced atonic forms in spoken language. The same happens for *daar*, which is often pronounced *er* or *d'r*. Note that the articles *de* and *het* (often without /h/, sometimes reflected in spelling by <'t>) could well be analysed as reduced pronunciations of demonstrative pronouns *die* and *dat*. In the same way, the indefinite pronoun *een* (pronounced /ən/, sometimes indicated by the spelling <'n>) can be analysed as an atonic form of the numeral *één* 'one' (pronounced /en/). (This is typologically completely normal by the way, check this and this out, should you be interested.) And then there's also *eens* which can be pronounced /ens/ (sometimes made explicit by a spelling <ééns>) or as /əs/, /ɪs/ (sometimes made explicit by a spelling <'ns> or <'s>) - the former means denotes one specific time ('just once') the second some indefinite time (~ 'once upon a time').


----------



## Lopes

Het betekent inderdaad we gaan er uit, in deze context kan dat betekenen we gaan het huis uit, het dorp, de stad, etc. 

En da's betekent 'dat is' ja.


----------

